# IRS issues new mileage rates for 2016



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) has issued the 2016 optional standard mileage rates.The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) has issued the 2016 optional standard mileage rates and beginning on January 1, 2016, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car, van, pickup or panel truck will be:


*54 cents per mile for business miles driven (down from 57.5 cents in 2015)*
19 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes (down from 23 cents in 2015)
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations (fixed by Congress, never adjusted for inflation)


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Are they taking lessons from uber? IRS+Uber=jokers


----------



## UberGuitarist (Sep 14, 2015)

The lower rate reflects the drop in gas prices over the past year, not the Uberization of the IRS.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

I thought it was going to be closer to 52 cents, so I guess it could be worse. I think gas is down 20% or so from a year ago.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh please! The IRS also froze cost of living raise for SS recipients claiming the same. But yet these same recipients have their cost of the supplemental Medicare ins. rise. 
Nothing the IRS does makes any sense.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Not bad


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

And, regardless of the 2016 new mileage dectuction decrease it DOES NOT affect 2015 tax year. We will still be able to claim the 57.5 cents per mile.
By the end of 2016 the IRS will do a reversal of this idiotic new mileage rule.

Edit: added link. 
https://www.irs.gov/uac/Newsroom/Ne...-Now-Available;-Business-Rate-to-Rise-in-2015


----------

